# FS: Racing BRP SC-18 car - 1/18th car



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Up for sale is a BRP Super Car 18 that has been modified for racing. The chassis has been modified with the following:




BRP Part #361 - SC18 Wheel Adaptor Hubs - These allow you to use Micro outer wheels and rubber tires for the SC18 setup.
Super Car 18 Ball Diff - Original spur gear assembly is included, but has been upgraded to ball diff that includes a thrust bearing assembly.
It includes ball bearings in the front wheel assemblies too.
In addition to the standard 16D motor mount plates, it has a mounted modified motor plate that allows you to run 130 and 300 can sized motors.
The body mount post have been upgraded to plastic RS4 style post for 4 body mounting areas.
The nose has been fitted with a blue, dense foam bumper to give it a TC look and feel.
An antenna tube and mount has been retro fitted to the chassis too.
 

Included with the car are the following:




Two racing bodies - one yellow, used/raced, not sure of which car, but kind of looks like the SAL S-7 Sport Racing body. The other is a pearlized hunter green, new, 1967-1969 Camaro RS body.
Three sets of wheels and tires - one set is a 7-spoke, chrome HPI wheels with HPI Racing rubber tires mounted. Another set is a wire spoked, chrome HPI wheel set with HPI Racing rubber tires mounted. And the final set are the original BRP foam tires and wheels.
A new HiTec HS-81MG Micro servo is included. The ears have been cut off of it already due to the fact that servos are mounted on BRP's with servo tape and not mounts. Will include box, instructions and hardware.
A new BRP 6-cell, AA, 700mAh NiCad battery pack is included with instructions on charging. The only thing modified is that a female Deans Plug has been solder on.
 

I'm looking to get $50 shipped via USPS Priority Mail, with Delivery Confirmation to the lower 48 States for all of this - OBO! I accept PayPal, Money Orders, and Cashier's Checks. If you have any questions or want pics/additional pics, please e-mail me or PM me - my e-mail is [email protected].



Thanks for looking!!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

This car is sold! Please feel free to delete!

Thanks!
PD2


----------

